# Can I remove pressed vinyl?



## lynnie_mac (Feb 28, 2006)

I pressed some vinyl on a 50/50 hoodie and it moved when I pressed it. I pulled the vinyl off but it left a glue imprint of the letters. Is there any way to remove the glue?

Thanks

Lynn


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

lynnie_mac said:


> I pressed some vinyl on a 50/50 hoodie and it moved when I pressed it. I pulled the vinyl off but it left a glue imprint of the letters. Is there any way to remove the glue?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lynn


If you have a spotting gun and spot cleaning fluid, use that. If you don't have any on hand, take a friendly trip to your local screen printer and use his gun/fluid.

We found that this is the best method of removing the discoloration left behind from the removal of heat transfer vinyl.


----------



## fourfatcats (Feb 28, 2008)

Personally, I've never had any luck removing vinyl once pressed. There is a removal fluid available for vinyl, but as I understand it, you have to use it within a certain time frame after applying it(48 hours?).


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

fourfatcats said:


> Personally, I've never had any luck removing vinyl once pressed. There is a removal fluid available for vinyl, but as I understand it, you have to use it within a certain time frame after applying it(48 hours?).


I have removed vinyl that is 2 years old with a spot gun and removal fluid. Works wonders


----------



## fourfatcats (Feb 28, 2008)

Really Buzzard?? That's awesome. I'll try it. My question for you... what type of vinyl do you use and will it work the same on all brands you think? We use Stahls.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

We only use Hotmark 70 from sign wearhouse in TX. I believe the gun can be obtained from any screen printing wholesale store, but our cost about $100.00 plus the fluid ~ another $35.00. Just spray it on and wait for a few seconds... if applied right you will see the vinyl start pealing by its self. If not a gentle rub will help...


----------



## fourfatcats (Feb 28, 2008)

Buzzard, when you say "removal fluid" do you mean the stuff we screen printers use to take out unwanted ink... or the removal fluid offered by vinyl suppliers? Just to clarify... Thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Stahls also sells a solution called 'lettering remover' which can be applying to the inside portion of the shirt and then the film or adhesive can be cleaned away.


----------



## fourfatcats (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Josh... I use Stahl's vinyl but haven't ever tried the removal fluid. Have you and does it work? I thought you had to use it within a certain amount of time or it wouldn't work. What do you know about it?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

fourfatcats said:


> Hey Josh... I use Stahl's vinyl but haven't ever tried the removal fluid. Have you and does it work? I thought you had to use it within a certain amount of time or it wouldn't work. What do you know about it?


I'm not sure the amount of time that you can wait, but I have used it. I used it immediately a few times because of misspellings - it works well.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

"Goof Off" works in a pinch. It's a paint remover found most hardware stores. As always, test first.


----------



## PRINTABLES208 (May 6, 2008)

blast it out with a spray-out solvent like albatross SPIF.SPIF 2 will not work.The first one has a little methaline chloride in it.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

Yep the same stuff used to remove ink when screen printing... Sometimes it does leave a "ghost" but that can be covered up by the new vinyl.


----------

